# Can I mix turkeys and meat birds in the same coop?



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

I am not sure if I can. I would like to.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

greenhaven said:


> I am not sure if I can. I would like to.


 if they are all the same age yes i have done it. (when they were young)
now meat birds grow super fast
how many birds are we talking about here?
& how much space do you have for them?


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

I have about an 8x10 area in side for them(part of the barn) and a 10x25 area outside for them. I was thinking of getting 10 off each. It might be a little tight. I could expand the outside but I thought meat birds done forage that much.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

greenhaven said:


> I have about an 8x10 area in side for them(part of the barn) and a 10x25 area outside for them. I was thinking of getting 10 off each. It might be a little tight. I could expand the outside but I thought meat birds done forage that much.


 my understanding is if they grow up with a good foraging breed they can & will forage. i would ferment what feed they you do give them so they get more out of it & to save on your feed bill.

good luck
piglett


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

How do I ferment the feed. I have forty layers but have not done meat birds yet.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

when housing turkeys with chickens chickens carry ( i believe they carry it ) a disease called "black head. chickens are immune to it but turkeys are pretty susceptible. black head can be fatal to turkeys. i know someone who has one turkey with there flock of like 50 or so chickens but they all free range on a 5 acre farm. i advise not to house them together unless it is a short period of time. i will post a pic of what black head looks like.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

this is what a turkey looks like with black head. 

the picture of the liver ou can see the sulfur spots on it that were caused by the disease


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i know a lady in Texas who has raised poultry all her life
she is pushing 50 so we are talking about a bunch of birds. (thousands)

what she told me is she has always mixed meat turkeys with meat birds
but never mixed them with any of her laying flocks


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I was only talking about meat birds as in a heritage breed where they are together for a longer amount if time... But it's good to know that a Cornish cross would not likely harm the turkeys


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

matt_kas said:


> I was only talking about meat birds as in a heritage breed where they are together for a longer amount if time... But it's good to know that a Cornish cross would not likely harm the turkeys


 she didn't say cornish by name so she could have been just talking about DP cockerels that were for meat


----------



## Speedy92362 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have RIR's, and supposedly Ameraucanas, and I also have 6 turkeys who are living happily ever after together. No blackhead disease. Supposedly if it's in your area, you're out of luck. So far, so good. By the way, they get along great together.


----------

